# Tast de comerc just



## SpanisHeather

Hola a todos,

Alguien sabe qué quiere decir "Tast" en castellano.  Es catalán lo sé y comerc just es fair trade, pero no entiendo "tast".

Muchas gracias a todos de antemano!!


----------



## Lusobe

"Tastar" es probar en catalán y "tast" es "sabor", "gusto". Sin contexto es difícil darte una buena traducción a toda la frase. A mi me suena a catalán muy literario o algo anticuado.


----------



## SpanisHeather

Hola lusobe,

la verdad es que no tengo mucho contexto.  Solo te puedo decir que es el nombre de una actividad junto con otras: talleres de catas y charlas sobre el comercio justo.

Un saludo,
Heather


----------



## megane_wang

Hola SpanishHeather,

Tast -> Cata (Tasting).

Puede ser "Cata de comercio justo" (o sea: que te dan a probar productos que proceden de comercio justo). Si "Cata" te parece demasiado formal, tal vez te sirva "Pica-pica de comercio justo".

Salud !!


----------



## SpanisHeather

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!!


----------



## chics

También se utiliza "tast" en este contexto para designar un pequeño taller de introducción. Es decir, "cata" pero en sentido figurativo ( y eso es importante, por que no te darán chocolate gratis sinó que tal vez es una conferencia sbre economía).

Se utiliza muchísimo para actividades de ocio, deportivas, etc. un "tast" es una única clase para los que no conocen la actividad, para que la prueben y vean si les gusta. A veces es como un "bautizo" (un bautizo de mar, de montar en globo o parapente) y puede durar un día entero.

A veces, es una clase especial, abierta, que se hace antes de que comience un curso. A veces se dedica un día entero a hacer una clase abierta -reducida en tiempo o no- de cada actividad que hace la organización.

Saludos.


----------



## Dixie!

Lusobe said:


> A mi me suena a catalán muy literario o algo anticuado.



No ho és pas, de fet es fa servir bastant, sobretot en esdeveniments com l'esmentat. A mi em sona molt, per exemple, _Tast de Vins._


----------



## Lusobe

Dixie! said:


> No ho és pas, de fet es fa servir bastant, sobretot en esdeveniments com l'esmentat. A mi em sona molt, per exemple, _Tast de Vins._


 
Estic d'acord, perdona, com que el catalá no es la meva llengua nativa y ara no tinc cap contacte amb la llengua dels meus avis, a voltes e'm passa açó, que moltes expressions em sonen anticuades, com si estiguera llegint castellá de la edat mitjana.


----------

